
Linkmoji – Turn any link into Emoji - fredley
http://www.xn--vi8hiv.ws/
======
Kenji
I just copy-pasted one of these links to skype. Encoding issues ensued.
Everything is just a rectangle and when you click it, it gives an alertbox
with:

 _Low surrogate char without a preceeding high surrogate char at index: 9.
Check that the string is encoded properly._

It seems like Unicode support is still broken in many places.

~~~
na85
It's definitely still broken in my browser. This is just "two rectangles dot
ws" for me.

Chrome 43.0.2357.130 on Debian Sid. You'd think this sort of thing was rare
but IME it's commonplace, not least because the average user doesn't really
understand font rendering. For example I have no clue where in the stack the
error that's causing me to see two rectangles is, and no motivation to sift
through arcane documentation to try to sort it out.

~~~
hobarrera
You probably have no font for emoji. Installing symbola should fix this.

------
mpdehaan2
This would be more awesome if it could make URLs without poop in them.

Just saying.

~~~
chm
I was wondering what was the motivation behind "pizza-poo.ws" and the author
refers to Linkmoji as "aka pizza-poo" on his Twitter[1]. There are no details
on the choice though :)

[1]:[https://twitter.com/ericnakagawa/status/619048420137787392](https://twitter.com/ericnakagawa/status/619048420137787392)

~~~
dazmax
That combo has been used as a homonym for "piece of shit".

See [http://🍕💩.ws/💩📦🐱🍅👊🐌](http://🍕💩.ws/💩📦🐱🍅👊🐌)

------
Khao
I tried linking to the rick roll video (just as a test url) and it breaks
because it seems to lowercase everything.

Original url :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ)

Linkmoji url : [http://🍕💩.ws/🍍📦🏂🎈🎾🔑](http://🍕💩.ws/🍍📦🏂🎈🎾🔑)

After following the link :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqw4w9wgxcq](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqw4w9wgxcq)

And then you get a 404 not found

~~~
fredley
I don't think so (at least not all the time), this link works:
[http://🍕💩.ws/👊🐙🏈👞🐹👍](http://🍕💩.ws/👊🐙🏈👞🐹👍)

~~~
zatkin
Oh God, why did I click that!?

~~~
hmhrex
And why do I still sing it?

------
azdle
Interesting, Firefox can't seem to handle redirecting to another domain that
includes emoji:

[http://🍕💩.ws/🎉🐴🌊🍔💣🍊](http://🍕💩.ws/🎉🐴🌊🍔💣🍊) should redirect to
[http://🍕💩.ws/](http://🍕💩.ws/)

------
erickhill
This is going to be devastatingly dangerous for my company Slack channel. At
least for a day.

~~~
Khao
Slack converts the ascii emojis to their own images so the links become text
with images and you can't click on it or even copy/paste the link.

~~~
erickhill
Just discovered that. What a shame.

------
lfx
This would be great with QR code! Just print link in Emoji on t-shirt, or
other surface and write

"Check out my website [http://🍕💩.ws/](http://🍕💩.ws/) Got problem typing it?
Scan QR code!".

------
alexpw
Sending these in Adium/jabber instantly disconnects me from the server (same
is true for a single pizza slice).

Maybe I can still prank someone by emailing them the link and telling them to
msg it to me? ...

------
inieves
[http://shizz.it](http://shizz.it)

i wrote this link shortener... similar idea, but you actually get to choose
your emoji mix... which i call a shizz

lemme know what you think! try it out... i think its a little buggy.. i had
major challenges getting utf-8 stream encoding working properly on my AWS
image with MySQL, but it mostly works :)

i just created [http://👿.shizz.it](http://👿.shizz.it)

try going there!

eric, would you like to collaborate?

------
andrewstuart2
Out of curiousity, could you register an emoji TLD?

Like, andrew.💩 ?

~~~
icebraining
Nope, the new gTLD program just allows letters a-z, nothing else.
[https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/customer-
service/fa...](https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/customer-
service/faqs/faqs-en)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Not true, the new gTLD program allows Internationalised Domain Names (IDNs),
e.g. the Japanese .みんな ( _minna_ , "everyone"). The ASCII label is not the
same as the TLD itself.

~~~
icebraining
I understand the TLD is not the label, but since punycode encoded TLDs use
'-', aren't they excluded by the a-z rule?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I was thinking the same thing, and concluded that perhaps the label is not the
actual ASCII domain name. So perhaps みんな's label is "minna".

------
ericnakagawa
Hi folks, I built this for fun yesterday. Happy to answer any questions. I'm
in the process of adding custom emoji urls. :D AMA

~~~
hieron
Hey, quick question, I can't seem to figure out how to register a unicode
domain on iwantmyname.com. Any tips?

~~~
hieron
Am stupid. Figured it out

------
sudioStudio64
I smell a browser parser bug in the making.

------
silveira
These links don't work on twitter. :(

------
kevando
Can someone explain how this works?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's just a link shortener, but using Emoji instead of alphabetical
characters. Nothing prevents you from using non-conventional digits for some
number base. If I want to, I could make "abcdefghij" be the digits for zero
through nine in base ten.

If the domain is what surprises you, that's not new. Internationalised Domain
Names have been around for a while now, and support any Unicode character
(with registrar restrictions to prevent phishing etc.)

------
kazinator
URL shortening is nothing new. (Oh, this uses Unicode characters, pardon me.)

More importantly, shortened URL's are harmful.

They are brokered through an intermediate site which could disappear or
otherwise exhibit amnesia.

They can also be used to cloak links to harmful sites.

If criminals buy the domain, they can re-write the database of shortened links
to go elsewhere, like to their harmful sites.

~~~
gipp
Dude, this is a site intended 100% for joke-based use. Don't worry about it.

~~~
kazinator
What steps are taken to ensure that the uses are aligned with the site's
intent?

You mean that if I know of a malicious URL, I somehow _cannot_ shorten it
using this website, because it is contrary to its "intent"?

